# Leeds to Liverpool canal bike ride - Tips



## Jonesjr05 (30 Dec 2015)

Hello,

Looking for any useful tips and advice for my bike ride from Leeds to Liverpool.

As part of my charity challenge for 2016 I am hoping to complete the ride from Leeds to Liverpool, your advice on the following would be much appreciated.

Can it be completed in one day?

Best training plan for the event? baring in mind I am also competing in a number of other running/cycling events

General tips and advice?

Thank you,


----------



## growingvegetables (30 Dec 2015)

How are you on doing 127 miles in a day?

Bearing in mind substantial stretches are ... "rough and/or muddy"?

Personally, I'd plan on 2 days. Hey - but people have done it in one!


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2015)

I've done short sections and I really like it but it is very slow, in my experience you would struggle to average near 10mph
So considering a few refreshment breaks if you do manage 9mph average it could take 15 hours


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2015)

That sounds (as football pundits say) a "big ask" 
I am planning a 100 mile road ride and am nervous over that.
I enjoyed a 50 miler on the TransPenine and that was far enough for me.
Mind you.........I see people on CC planning 100 mile/5 hour rides so it depends on your age/fitness level etc.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2015)

Don't fall in, as one of my work colleagues did...

A lot of it can be heavy going, especially if it's wet so it could be a stretch to do all 127 miles in one day.


----------



## Venod (31 Dec 2015)

You would be better going the other way Liverpool to Leeds pick a day to take advantage of the prevailing winds, I don't have any experience of the route beyond Silsden, I think it can get a bit rough, the last 20 into Leeds can be quite quick.

https://www.strava.com/segments/10680302


----------



## growingvegetables (31 Dec 2015)

User46386 said:


> Also do it during the week, not on a weekend when everyone is on the towpath.


+1001

Lordy yes - there's stretches just crammed with folks, their buggies, kids, and dogs on a weekend.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2015)

growingvegetables said:


> +1001
> 
> Lordy yes - there's stretches just crammed with folks, their buggies, kids, and dogs on a weekend.



Yes, I forgot this - on a weekend and you'll be down to walking pace in some sections. And don't forget those friendly fishermen.


----------



## Jonesjr05 (31 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the advice I may reconsider the day trip and aim for two days, any BnB recommendations? A number of colleagues have mentioned the risk of falling in, will have my life jacket at the ready!! I am planning on finishing on Friday afternoon/evening and will start recruiting friends!! This is part of my charity challenge consisting of 29 runs/cycles so hopefully will be fit enough.


----------



## david k (1 Jan 2016)

Jonesjr05 said:


> Thanks for the advice I may reconsider the day trip and aim for two days, any BnB recommendations? A number of colleagues have mentioned the risk of falling in, will have my life jacket at the ready!! I am planning on finishing on Friday afternoon/evening and will start recruiting friends!! This is part of my charity challenge consisting of 29 runs/cycles so hopefully will be fit enough.


Good luck mate, don't forget to let us know how you get on


----------



## MarkF (1 Jan 2016)

I've done it 3 times and ride on it most days (I live a couple of mins from it), as others have said....

You'll enjoy it over 2 days.
Don't underestimate the wind, start from Liverpool.
Do it after a dry period, wet slippy banks with protruding tree roots really slow you down.
Try and avoid weekends around Saltaire, it can get very busy and that's a pain. Saltaire itself is worth stopping off for an hour or so.
No special training is needed, it's flat with a (probable) tailwind.
I've seen people fall in and it's very funny (for me), but, you have to be doing something pretty stupid to manage it, come on! I mainly use 32mm M+'s and have never had a puncture in 7 years of riding on it.


----------



## PaulB (4 Jan 2016)

Due to the number of gates, barriers and bridges, you shouldn't underestimate the effect of the width of your handlebars. They can be a real hindrance frustratingly frequently especially where you get those barriers that narrow towards the top.


----------



## clid61 (4 Jan 2016)

ive done it midweek when dry, left liverpool at dawn, arrived in leeds at dusk . During summer , worst bits are wigan locks and Gargrave to skipton, good luck and enjoy !


----------

